# Coole neue T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Coole neue T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Coole neue T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]


----------



## QZA (21. Januar 2010)

*wo gibt es eig hersteller t-shirts 
wie zB Nvidia, ASUS, Intel, EVGA, XFX usw.
*
kenne von Nvidia nur den Nvidia Store der leider auch gut teuer is...

gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2010)

+1 für Schrödinger's Katze: Wanted Dead and Alive!


----------



## Folterknecht (21. Januar 2010)

DAt Ding mit Schrödingers Fellkneul ist wirklich gut ...


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2010)

Ganz nett die Shirts...würde damit aber nicht rumlaufen.


----------

